# What Specs to Look for in GenHead



## torro (Jan 28, 2013)

I am looking for some information on what specifications to look for in the GenHead portion of a portable generator. I know that copper wingdings are key in high temp high load situations but what other specs should I look for or insist upon when buying a generator? Please be specific and please limit discussion to the electric generation portion of the generator not the engine. Thank you.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Some of the basics are:

1. Brush or brushless design
2. Total Harmonic Distortion (THD), lower the better.
3. Watts output
4. Volts (120 only or 120/240)
5. Voltage regulation stability.

What kind of generator are you looking at?


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Tell us a bit more about the environment, loads, etc. you'll be using with the generator.

For example, if in a recreational setting, having a quiet generator is desirable. 

For an working site, you may need to meet OSHA standards, so a neutral-bonded generator with full GFCI may be required.

For just home stand-by use in power outages, an economical no-frills model might do just fine.

Do you expect to run standard loads, like power tools or household appliances? A traditional-design generator that runs at a steady 3,600 rpm would do that job okay.

Or, might you need to run some sensitive electronics, computers, etc.? A modern inverter-style generator is a perfect choice. 

Some good information about selecting a generator here:

Honda Generators: Portable Generator Power for Home, Work, and Play

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

What is the application? Prime mover speed? Single bearing, two bearing, two bearing close coupled? What is the load that your looking to start and run. Do you know the running or starting power factor you will be dealing with? 
The info to correctly spec a Alternator, has to come from the task your wanting it for, otherwise it's all a trade off, and can become a money pit.


----------

